# 2003 Audi A6 (accident photos inside)



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

Here are some pictures I took today on a claim that I am handling. The other driver went left of center and hit the Audi headon. The Audi driver only suffered a broken thumb...which was caused by the airbag!









































...And the car that caused it all...2004 Toyota Corolla driven by a 16yo.








For those that are interested, both cars are a total loss.
Edit: I removed a picture that showed the license plate.


_Modified by msams89 at 1:45 PM 2-1-2005_


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 (msams89)*

damn...but i could see how an airbag would break a thumb...after a few years of rockcrawling i don't wrap my thumb around the inside of the wheel ever, even now in my gti


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

WOW!
Did this happen in Cincy?


----------



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

This happened in Ft. Thomas, KY which is just over the river. The accident was yesterday morning around 7:30 or so.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 (msams89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msams89* »_Here are some pictures I took today on a claim that I am handling. The other driver went left of center and hit the Audi headon. The Audi driver only suffered a broken thumb...which was caused by the airbag!
[edits]
...And the car that caused it all...2004 Toyota Corolla driven by a 16yo.


glad to know... makes me happier still that I chose an A6 Avant for my wife and our baby to drive around in..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and ... 
the one major accident I've been in the past 10+ years was when a 16 year old, paying more attention to her french fries than to driving, in a toyota corolla, pulled out of a fast food restaurant, into the path of my Z3.....I smashed into her at ~30-35 mph in the driver's door... somehow (thankfully) she was unhurt
coincidence??? I think not








PS, can I get those wheels?


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 (silver30v)*

actually both cars held up very well 
props to modern structural design http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 (msams89)*

What were the speeds of the cars? How did the Corolla driver fare?


----------



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 (jddaigle)*

I'm not entirely sure of the speeds. This stretch of roadway is 55mph. The other driver lost a tooth and has a few facial cuts. All-and-all, everyone is pretty much OK.
Sorry, but the wheels and all of the car parts will be property of the other insurance company involved. They will sell the entire car at auction. Unfortunatly, the fire department dumped a shovel full of car parts, dirt, and other crap on the seats!


----------



## jackwrx (Jan 14, 2004)

My wife was in an accident in an A6 a couple of weeks ago.
The driver of the A6 (she was in passenger seat) decided to show off when they got left behind in a caravan on the way to dinner. The guy was doing about 70 on a 10 lane highway in the middle of town. He found the people they were following in the left hand turn lane and decide to merge over while he made the left hand turn. He didn't notice the green arrow had changed to just a green light while he was going to cut off the left hand turn lane anyway. They were t-boned by an f150 going about 50 MPH on my wife's side of the car. The A6 was toast. My wife got a really bad bruise on her right leg from the impact and it broke her ring I just gave her for Christmas. 
The guys in the back seat (no seat belts) got injuries ranging from broken nose, to cuts, to loosened teeth. 
Everyone walked away fine, except the car. 
She's very lucky to have been in such a well built car. Also the hit wasn't too the door, but just to the front passenger side. 
That guy is lucky he wasn't going just a tad faster or I'm sure it would have been worse. I would have been on the first plane out to AZ to beat his ass.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (jackwrx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackwrx* »_My wife was in an accident in an A6 a couple of weeks ago.
She's very lucky to have been in such a well built car. Also the hit wasn't too the door, but just to the front passenger side. 
That guy is lucky he wasn't going just a tad faster or I'm sure it would have been worse. I would have been on the first plane out to AZ to beat his ass.

you and your wife are very lucky.... and I wonder if you're still friends with the driver of the A6.....


----------



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (silver30v)*

Ouch!!


----------

